# does your baby / child poop in the night?



## Aura_Kitten

a thread just inspired me on this ~

does your baby or child poop during the night?

if they don't, did they ever? when did they stop?

my son *always* has. he's almost 4 and he still sometimes gets up and has to go.

what's normal??


----------



## Nurturing Mama

Mine never did. I was surprised to read in another thread that babies actually do poop at night. I mean, do they do it in their sleep? Or while they're awake?


----------



## oceanbaby

I answered on the other thread too, but no, ds never really pooped at night. I mean, maybe sometimes as a newborn, I don't really remember. But definitely not after he was a few (or maybe 6?) months old.

I asked dh, and he said he doesn't really remember him ever pooping at night.


----------



## Eggie

Not during the night but sometimes just immediately after waking up in the morning. She never pooped in the night but every child is different, I don't think there is a "normal behaviour" on this







.


----------



## EllasMummy

My DD nearly always poops at night. She is 8.5mo old. She poops while she is in a light restless sleep. Once she has done her poop she sleeps deeply again and I am able to change her diaper without waking her up.


----------



## Daffodil

Mine might have pooped at night a couple times as a small baby, but that's all. She's an infrequent pooper in general, though. Also, we do EC and she doesn't usually pee at night, either - hasn't since she was 6-7 months old.


----------



## littleaugustbaby

DD has never pooped in the middle of the night -- maybe when she was a newborn, but I can't remember for sure. She usually poops shortly after waking up in the morning or after naps, maybe that's why she wakes up. :LOL


----------



## P-chan

Little P hasn't pooed during the night since that newborn poo-after-every-feed stage.

Of course, he's not pooing much during the day either.









Poor little guy.

Off topic: can you believe the name of the smilie above is "crap?" How appropriate (or ironic, in this case)!


----------



## sleepies

as newborn. no.

now he is a toddler, yes.

we have not done potty training yet.

i think that he feels more comfortable at night and relaxes, as he has troubles with being constipated sometimes.

seems that he ONLY goes at night now. he will be 3 years soon, and i have to get him potty trained.


----------



## MelKnee

My ds has never pooped at night.


----------



## Piglet68

DD pooped at night until she was about 6 weeks old. I remember it was around then b/c I got to stop changing diapers at night, which meant that I didn't have to sit up in bed when she awoke for a feeding, lol. She hasn't done it since and is now almost 2.


----------



## jeca

Hmm, not sure whem she stopped. DD is 14 months old and hasn't pooped during the night in at least the last 6-9 months. I think maybe around 6 months old she stopped.


----------



## Leatherette

I voted yes, but only because if my son is kept up late, he has had to poop once or twice like at 9:30 - 10pm. Other than that, no, since he was a baby. My daughter has never pooped at night since she has been with us. She was adopted at 2 months.

L.


----------



## eilonwy

Aside from the newborn, three-poops-per-nursing-session stage, Eli has only pooped at night a few times. The first was shortly after we started solid foods.. for some reason, I thought that pureed carrots would be a good thing to give him. He woke up at 2 am and instead of just nursing back to sleep, as was his habit, insisted on getting up and playing a bit. I put him in his excersaucer where he was very happy and playing for about 10 minutes, and then proceeded to poop all over the place. It was actually pretty funny. :LOL After he was cleaned up, he nursed and when right back to sleep like nothing had happened.

The other times were when he was on antibiotics, which are notorious for giving kids diarrhea. Right now, he's getting a lot of colostrum which makes his poop very very runny, but he doesn't generally poop at night. First thing in the morning, though! :LOL








T So why isn't "occasionally" an option in the poll?


----------



## BlueStateMama

DS is 9 months and I think he *may* have in the beginning, but now is a primarily "morning man"







He's quite a regular little baby!! Occasionally he doesn't poop before his morning nap - a bit annoying b/c he's not a good multi-tasker and it invariably wakes him up.


----------



## hunnybumm

My DS quit pooping at night when he started to "sleep through the night" aka would wake up to eat the fall right back to sleep, at least I think this is when he stopped pooping at night... so like 1 - 2 months. Now we have nights where he doesn't even pee at night, or pees maybe once except for lately because he has been waking up every 1 - 3 hours, maybe his 6 month growth spurt a little early.


----------



## famousmockngbrd

I don't remember Cole ever pooping at night. He usually poops an hour or so after he gets up.

OK - well, he has pooped maybe twice at night, but he was sick.


----------



## nikirj

When mine were newborns they did. It was over by the time they were a month old (although they each did it a handful of times after that). By the time they got to 6mo they never went at night again (aside from the rare illness-related exception).


----------



## zaftigmama

I was telling someone about Ari's sleep schedule, and they were shocked at our 3 - 4 am hour of awakeness. Every morning. But I explained that he gets up to poop, thinking that explained it, and they were still surprised. I didn't know we were unusual.

Ari sleeps great, from about 6pm until 3am. Then he wakes up and nurses. Nine times out of ten he points to the door, which means he wants to go downstairs. That means he wants to play standing up until he poops, then we go back to bed. Usually we are up for exactly one hour. Every once in awhile he points to his crib instead of the door, and goes right back down to sleep.

He's a year old now, this has been going on for months. He's sleep so well for about 9 hours that I don't mind the 3 - 4 thing. I do find it a little strange that it's roughly the same time every morning, and that no matter what time we get up, it's for an hour. But, it's cool.

Take care,


----------

